

Xbox Surface: Microsoft's 7-inch gaming tablet - keeprunning
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/6/3608432/xbox-surface-xbox-tablet-7-inch

======
hdivider
If this thing will actually be released, I hope it won't be locked down so
that only Xbox LIVE certified developers can publish games on it. That's
currently one of the major turn offs as an indie dev on Windows 8: the lack of
a more meritocratic game listing system (all because of MS's need to push the
Xbox LIVE platform).

I always wondered why Windows 8 has two ways for people to access games in the
Windows Store: there's the 'Games' tile, which only includes Xbox LIVE games,
and then there's Store->Games, which lists all games. I expect that many
people only bother with the first option, since it's more obvious. Maybe the
Xbox Surface will have the Games tile as the only way to access the Windows
Store.

